# How Do I Do It



## HYDRO333 (Jun 7, 2007)

i wanna make hash out of my left overs of the plant that still has growing to do but anyway wat way is cheap and the most best way


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey there !  read this link man ! cheap and easy .http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581&highlight=iso+hash+oil


give that a try !!!



PEACE


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 27, 2007)

you can look up YOU TUBE-they have videos on there just type in what your lookin for,its all there!!!!!!various ways to make it,grow videos too!ITS REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the bubble hash way is pretty easy...there's a sticky i believe in the hash section that has many different ways of making hash, you should check it out! =)


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

The cheapest way is gumby hash. Scroll down where I posted about cheap way to make hash. I spent like 12 or so bucks and got my hash .


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13462

there is the link


----------

